# For You Pearcei Lovers



## Rick (Jun 10, 2012)

While rooting around I noticed this pearcei holding more double blooms than usual. The leaf length has really increased a lot too. They used to run 12-13" but now the leaf length is up to 18".


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice Rick! I counted 14 flowers. Is that right? You could come away with a CCM if you were so incline for a road trip!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow! That's a biggie. Great culture!


----------



## newbud (Jun 10, 2012)

I only count 13. How do you do it Rick?


----------



## John M (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow!!! Very nice growing Rick!


----------



## Hera (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow, that's a great plant. I can barely keep mine alive.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 10, 2012)

Spectacular plant!


----------



## Rick (Jun 10, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice Rick! I counted 14 flowers. Is that right? You could come away with a CCM if you were so incline for a road trip!



I also counted 13 open, but there are a few buds about to open.

Never can tell on the CCM thing. I think it was three or so years ago I presented it with even more spikes going. The judges found a mealy bug and "that's all she wrote" that time.

I think its even better this time with almost no leaf tip burn and bigger leaves.

I'll clean it up some more between now and next months meeting and see how it looks then.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 10, 2012)

Phrickin' PHANTASTIC!!!! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Kevin (Jun 10, 2012)

Very nice Rick! What kind of pot is it in? - it looks very shallow. What media are you growing it in?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 10, 2012)

Awesome! :clap:


----------



## Ruth (Jun 11, 2012)

Very very nice!!! What do you have it planted in in?


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 11, 2012)

Great plant Rick :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 11, 2012)

what a beauty


----------



## Clark (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2012)

WOW!!! That looks like a herd of frogs! Me Likee!!!


----------



## Chuck (Jun 11, 2012)

Wonderful Culture!


----------



## Spaph (Jun 11, 2012)

Superb growing!


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Very nice Rick! What kind of pot is it in? - it looks very shallow. What media are you growing it in?



Standard plastic pot (I think 8"). The shallow tray is a water reservoir to keep the feet wet. I try to keep about a 1/2" of water in it, but it sucks it up pretty fast in summer.

Originally this was probably a standard bark based media, but the last time I repotted (a few years ago) there wasn't much in the way of any media left. It's probably back to that situation already, and kind of supports itself through lots of old roots and live moss. The root/moss mass is a couple of inches above the top edge of the pot.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2012)

Fantastic! Should be judged!


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow what an amazing plant! How long did it take to reach this size?


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2012)

jjkOC said:


> Wow what an amazing plant! How long did it take to reach this size?



It was a multigrowth plant when I got it 10 years ago, but I haven't been increasing the pot size much. So I've been clipping off the majority of growths that go over the sides of the pot and just letting new growths fill in the spaces were old growths die back. It's probably been stable at this size for at least 5 years.


----------

